
Show HN: Mindwave – A team journal to pursue a calm and clear mind together - marcelhagedoorn
https://mindwave.app/teams
======
marcelhagedoorn
I made something that might be helpful in these uncertain times.

Mindwave is a journal for teams who want to learn from the past, be present,
and improve the future together. You'll share ideas, feelings, and thoughts
with your accountability buddies so you can help and support each other.
Mindwave works great for small (remote) teams, co-founders/co-makers,
masterminds, and startups.

I've been working on it for months and can't wait to improve together with
other journaling enthusiasts. Feedback and ideas are highly appreciated.

